# Subbing certain initials out



## Andrewsmfg (Dec 13, 2012)

I've been doing a good amount of Fnma work lately, and doing all the initials including sales cleans for Cyprexx. They are the most time intensive parts of our jobs, and require the least amount of equipment and skill. I'm trying to sub out the sales cleans to a dedicated crew. Anyone do the same? I'd like to 1099 them and pay per job flat rate, and let someone else decide how big a crew to run etc. any tips from someone that has already gone down this path? I'm thinking of holding pay for one week to be sure the quality makes it through BSO.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Andrewsmfg said:


> I've been doing a good amount of Fnma work lately, and doing all the initials including sales cleans for Cyprexx. They are the most time intensive parts of our jobs, and require the least amount of equipment and skill. I'm trying to sub out the sales cleans to a dedicated crew. Anyone do the same? I'd like to 1099 them and pay per job flat rate, and let someone else decide how big a crew to run etc. any tips from someone that has already gone down this path? I'm thinking of holding pay for one week to be sure the quality makes it through BSO.


Let me know if/how you figure this out. It is my experience that the sales cleans are money losing propositions. If it wasn't for the debris removal packaged in, I couldn't afford the sales cleans. That's just my experience though. If you figure it out, :detective: I'm all ears.....


----------



## Andrewsmfg (Dec 13, 2012)

That's my problem. Can't pick the services I want. I can have a decent job that takes 8 hrs for a crew and makes $2000. Then the same crew spend 4 hours doing a $120 sales clean......

I'm not looking to profit on the sales cleans, if I get $120 ill pay the Sub $120 just to avoid us having to doit. I posted an ad and had a lot of response, and had one person come do a job the other day. 

Just curious how to set up a contractor agreement, pay, etc.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with BRADS, I'd love to sub out my maid services but the pay is just ridiculous unless you bundle it with locks, wint, debris, etc.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I have same problem with them! Cyprexx changes pricing all the time! was able to make extra on saftys, but they have reduced them items to were it a joke! I do a lot of work for them a love -hate thing!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I have same problem with them! Cyprexx changes pricing all the time! was able to make extra on saftys, but they have reduced them items to were it a joke! I do a lot of work for them a love -hate thing!


Me too.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

I think you are looking at this wrong, your crews will make so much money faster and better work being done without the sales clean... think it through and tangle a carrot if 20 sales clean get rated 3.5 or higher.... communication with broker is so important for these folks, I could see paying a 1099 crew 250.00 per sales clean... its you rep on the line, if you can't afford it you just aint got the volume and don't want any part of doing a sales clean... fair enough


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

renegotiate the package or drop it its a known issue the sales clean rarely is profitable and if it doesnt go perfect the whole deal is kicked back 
kick back and rebid period


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Andrews..."That's my problem. Can't pick the services I want"

But you can pick the serivces you want to perform. *The Profitable ones*.

If they are not making any $$$ why in the world would you do them. Operating at a loss on work eventually will eventually catch up with you.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I break every service down and with everything that is required on a sales clean/initial maid/janitorial...what ever you want to call it is a losing service. As stated by others if it wasn't part of a bundle I would not do them...We routine bill $275 for our "Platinum Janitorial" service. never a complaint from our customers...
But is relation to this industry....I'm not quite sure who came up with the number 125 for a 300 dollar job...sorta like 50 feet of snow 6 inches deep....the idiot that came up with snow removal fees for this industry never had a snowshovel in their hands....


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I break every service down and with everything that is required on a sales clean/initial maid/janitorial...what ever you want to call it is a losing service. As stated by others if it wasn't part of a bundle I would not do them...We routine bill $275 for our "Platinum Janitorial" service. never a complaint from our customers...
> But is relation to this industry....I'm not quite sure who came up with the number 125 for a 300 dollar job...sorta like 50 feet of snow 6 inches deep....the idiot that came up with snow removal fees for this industry never had a snowshovel in their hands....



nope its the idiot who performs the task that gives it credibility the person who laid the number down was '' fishing " for carp so they add 5 on a lock take back 4 on a cuyd add 3 on a sump pump take back 9 on a lawn etc etc the end is the same over there they have a magic number that they work with they have an end result and a figure they bid on to get the contract to get us out million dollars a years ,, cost 1.2 mill to do it but all they keep showing is the million bucks i liken it to snake oil sales and flim flammery


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We simply do not offer sales cleans. We have tried them and even rarely get practically forced to do them and they always end badly.


----------

